# My new floor I installed



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cute dog. I like your new floor.

I doubt the old floor was actual Linoleum. That is a brand name and a very high end product.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooh, snazzy!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice! Looks good!


----------

